# The Worlds Shortest Fairytale



## plumbill (May 6, 2006)

Once upon a time there was a man who asked a woman to marry him.
She said "NO".The man lived happily ever after.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

is he still alive?

Trev


----------



## plumbill (May 6, 2006)

*Fairy tale*

Yep going strong. Met him the other day


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

He actually ASKED a woman to marry him???? Is he crazy :silly: :shocked!: :shocked!: :shocked!: :crazy: :crazy: :crazy: 

Johnny F


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

plumbill said:


> Once upon a time there was a man who asked a woman to marry him.
> She said "NO".The man lived happily ever after.


Yep Plumbill, your either unmarried or very brave!!!! :wink:


----------



## plumbill (May 6, 2006)

Hi Drummer. I came under the "Brave" section. 32 years ago.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

I almost had a psychic girlfriend but she left me before we met.


----------

